# Welcoming a new baby to the Forum Family....



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Guess who he belongs to.......

This beautiful, happy go lucky, friendly little boy is bound for one of our forum homes...... Who could it be????? 

His name is Neo


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know that puppy!!! I know the dam and the breeders.  I had no idea he was going to a forum member. How cool! Is it a member that already has a Hav or two, or it's for a brand new Hav owner? 

We need hints, Laurie!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cute. I love his one black/one white ear. Cannot wait to see who the lucky person is.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

One thing I do know, it's not Leeann :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! Mom and the baby!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I recognize that puppy too!!!!! Lucky lucky people!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie  Looks like a happy little pup!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think he is going to be VERY happy with his new family!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Cute pup! I don't want to play the guessing game,but congrats to the new family!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a cute little guy!?! Ryan or Marj?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

AWWWW he is so darn cute! I think we do need more hints please


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Is he going to a Cdn. member of the forum, Laurie??

Nope, it's not me and it's not Debbie. I don't think Pat is quite ready for a 3rd one yet, but you never know! Ryan, hmmmm.... nope, I'm thinking that's not happening just yet. Neither do I think it's Helen.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I HATE guessing games, I never can guess. I was thinking Leeann, too. He is so cute, I don't care who gets him, as long as we get to see lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I give up. Do tell.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

No me.. but I wish it was... 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- maybe the wife is surprising you and it is posted here to mess with you


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL!!

He is a cutie! and I love the name... So whoever he is going to, Congratulations!! 

(maybe Missy?)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> One thing I do know, it's not Leeann :biggrin1:


LOL you got that right Leslie, I always promised my third would not be a secret.

How about some more hint's Laurie. He is so cute.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Only a few people on the forum in the Toronto area.. sooooooo...
Daniel? Helen? 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe Daniel won the trip and is getting a puppy too!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As I always say when I have a wonderful secret - it isnt mine to tell but let me think about a good hint -...... hmmmmmmmmmmm

He will have a Havanese sibling......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know who it is!!! I cheated though....... 

OMG, I'm SO excited!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan - and who said they were in the Toronto area?? Are we Americans allowed in Canada/???????/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NNNOOO cheating!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

What a cutie-wish it was MO that he was coming too-but alas that is not possible. And believe me when I get a little one the whole world will know.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I guessssssssssss you Americans are allowed in.. lol
Ok, so spill the beans!!!

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry Laurie, but I HAD to find out!! :gossip:

It's true that it isn't limited to a Cdn. member. Our borders are open, though the Americans will have to pass rigorous testing before picking up any puppy here! :juggle:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I know who it is!!! I cheated though.......
> 
> OMG, I'm SO excited!!!!


I thought about cheating too, I do have an direct line since Delilah's litter sister lives with the breeder too and Abigail and Delilah chat often about their puppies. But I do like the guessing game!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, for Kandi Kisses, I'll let you know who it is........ :gossip:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heck Marj!! You are trading only kisses for the secret?????? I want a Delilah puppy for the secret!!! What do you say Debra????


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Heck Marj!! You are trading only kisses for the secret?????? I want a Delilah puppy for the secret!!! What do you say Debra????


Laurie, I think Marj wants the whole pup not just the kisses. Her name is "Kandi Kisses". If she wants just kisses, well that is do-able!

So Laurie, any more hints! Like maybe tell us if it is "older" or "newer" forum member?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Torture!!!! I would love that little puppy, alas it is not me unless someone is bringing me a present when they come to the havablast.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh Debra, dont you think that might be a give away????? oh ok, it is an old member!!

I dont know a lot of new members, so I would assume that it is an old one!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it you Laurie?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HHHmmm -that is an interesting concept - mine???? hmmmm.........


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! Congratulations to the lucky family! Look foward to seeing the happy faces soon!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the guessing game too. We need some fun and excitement in our otherwise routine lives. So far, my bets are on Laurie but I'm not a sore loser. I am probably wrong and no doubt I am...but it's fun taking the risk.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it Guapo's mom???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> HHHmmm -that is an interesting concept - mine???? hmmmm.........


you didn't say NO :eyebrows:
Laurie????????????????????????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Laurie, I think Marj wants the whole pup not just the kisses. Her name is "Kandi Kisses". If she wants just kisses, well that is do-able!


Nope. Thanks but no thanks. If it's not the real deal, then you can forgetaboutit! :tape:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. I'm thinking it really is Leeann and she's trying to throw us off track.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

It has to be Leeann.
On another thread, she mentioned how her 2 are getting into the things she has for the puppy!!!!
Come on Leeann, fess up!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No, Leeann already posted about getting her 3rd from Kathy (Bellatak).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> O.K. I'm thinking it really is Leeann and she's trying to throw us off track.


*Laurie* :eyebrows:
Leeann is getting a puppy from Kathy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I WILL tell you all that NO it is not Leeann!!! And as much as I would love it, but NO it is not ME!!!
I have a feeling that he new MOmmy of that beautiful, gorgeous boy will be posting soon!!!!! So be patient........


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well I WILL tell you all that NO it is not Leeann!!! And as much as I would love it, but NO it is not ME!!!
> I have a feeling that he new *MO*mmy of that beautiful, gorgeous boy will be posting soon!!!!! So be patient........


A Missouri member?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I missed the Kathy post for Leeann. Okay enough game playing, new mommy, come out, come out wherever you are.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

If it's a MO member I want to know who the lucky person is cause I know it's not me. Sob-Sob. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

All I can say is, IWAP too!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Its me........yippee sooo happy. Thanks Laurie for Gages birthday present!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well if you girls all want to give me another puppy you know I could not say no LOL

Is the new mommy going to tell us tonight who is getting a new brother?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Its me........yippee sooo happy. Thanks Laurie for Gages birthday present!!!!


Megan, is it really you?? You lucky girl!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kim I think you're going to cave in. I give you six months.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Megan !!! I was wrong but that's okay. He is so adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Kim I think you're going to cave in. I give you six months.


LOL. All these puppies are killing me!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Great guesses everyone, but this is killing me!! Neo will be joining us very soon - 3 weeks actually. I have started another thread to introduce him to our Havanese Family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yippppppeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Megan - you are such a stinker!!! I Already send Gage kisses for his Bday!! 
No guys - its not Megan - it's Helen!!


----------

